# This Was Not a Typical Dream. I Think Warning is What it Was



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been reluctant to share this, although I think I am supposed to do just that. Call me crazy, call me whatever, but take this as you see fit.
By the way; I hadn't eaten anything out of the ordinary, had not watched any scary movies or read anything out of the ordinary. That is to say, no external influences to cause such a dream.

Another thing about the dream is that it was not typical of ordinary dreams. This dream was as if I was there. The colors were vivid, for example. I never dream in technicolor, much less high definition. This one was just that.

I rode a four wheel ATV up to the east side of a grassy knoll. There other people there; strolling about with friends and enjoying the nice, sunny day. The temperature was nice and the day was perfect for being outside. I sat on the ATV, enjoying the scenery when I saw streaks coming in from the sky. The others took note, looking and wondering what was happening.

I was then on top of the knoll, and could more clearly see what was happening. I could see in the distance that explosions were occurring to the west. The explosions were clearly nuclear, and there were several of them.

I was then raised higher, and the view was of the country. I could see that the middle and western part of the U.S. had been struck by several ICBMs, and I saw another volley of incoming. The view was terrifying. 

Below, the people who were before enjoying a beautiful day were in a state of perplexity. They were not sure of what was happening and had no idea what to do. Some ran, some froze, some watched the attack, dumbfounded.

The thought came to my mind that this was the beginning of a large attack on the U.S.

I then woke up.

The dream did not fade away as the minutes went by, as they usually do. The vividness of the dream was unnerving.

It wasn't the first dream; I had another dream similar to this one a few weeks beforehand. I'll share it with you after I grab another cup of coffee.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Didn't you post this exact same dream awhile back? So this is a recurring dream... did anything unusual happen after the first one? Dreams like that have been said to have significant meaning.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I always suspected it was you up there on top of the grassy knoll... 

Single shooter/magic bullet my ass...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Nostradenton??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was sitting outside of what I understood to be a hospital. I was at a table of a break area, drinking coffee. Hospital staff members as well as other people were outside as well. Not sure why I was there, but knowing my propensity for falling off things, I wouldn't be surprised if I were a patient.

Someone said, "Look over there!" and we all turned our attention to the sky to what seemed to be the west and southwest of our location. Contrails were streaking down. Explosions could be heard and the earth shook. We all ran into the hospital building.

I then found myself in what was the lower level parking area. It had been severely damaged, and there were a few people who were scrambling over the rubble. A woman, obviously terrified out of her mind, ran by me screaming, "Help! I am lost! I am lost!" I reached out to her and said, "Hey! Come over here! I can share the Good News with you!" She looked at me with terrified eyes and continued to run away.

I then awakened.

As was with the dream that I had a few weeks later, it was unlike any dream I had, before. It was more than a dream. It was clear and vivid; I was there.

I believe these are warnings, and I believe they are warnings from God.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Didn't you post this exact same dream awhile back? So this is a recurring dream... did anything unusual happen after the first one? Dreams like that have been said to have significant meaning.


What does it mean?

A couple of friends have had similar dreams. We recently talked when I shared my dreams. There dreams are similar. All attacks, all on the U.S. and all unexpected.

The hospital dream was once, but the other not.

My friends have had dreams that are more than once, as well.

Do you think maybe this is a warning? Do you think people are being warned about what is going to happen, maybe in the somewhat near future?

Is this a warning to those who will listen to prepare and not be taken off guard?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A couple things stand out in particular. One thing is that the weather was crisp and hospitable. Not in the harshness of winter or the scorching heat of summer. Then again, I do not know that I was in Alabama.

Another thing was that the people around me were completely caught off guard. Nobody seemded to understand what was happening or what to do.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Umm Denton,with all due respect,i'm with Ark.I too recall this same story of being on the quad watching them come in.I don't recall if you were the poster or even where I recall that from.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anyone else had similar dreams or visions that they can't explain as a bad meal or watching some disaster movie?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a suggestion, come to Canada


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This is too deep a subject for the likes of me. Perhaps the ebola virus will get so bad as to cause massive civil unrest. Which could lead to the bombing of population centers by our own leadership to help put an end to the spread. Ok, I just made that up. Hehe. The part that disturbed me was that your friends have had the same dream. 

The nuclear dreams are usually interpreted as either impending apocalypse or the total destruction of a person's way of life. Tie that in with the hospital and it could mean that you will soon have a crippling accident. What throws that off is your buddies having the same dream. Maybe you will all be in a serious car wreck? Of course I hope I'm just full of it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sharkbait said:


> Umm Denton,with all due respect,i'm with Ark.I too recall this same story of being on the quad watching them come in.I don't recall if you were the poster or even where I recall that from.


Yes, that was me.

I stand by the dreams.

I was very reluctant to bring this up again, and maybe I should have heeded my reluctance.

I felt compelled to do so after recent conversations with people in my tangible world. See it as crazy people, if you like.

I'll let this thread die, when any of them occur again.

Maybe I ate a bad sandwich while watching the Walking Dead.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Has anyone else had similar dreams or visions that they can't explain as a bad meal or watching some disaster movie?


No. You are the only person. Ever. It's creepy. Are you Stephen King?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> No. You are the only person. Ever. It's creepy. Are you Stephen King?


Sorry I shared. Never mind.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

For those that have ears to hear and eyes to see.

You see and hear while others are oblivious to the events.

I won't admit that I dream about anything , but I won't deny I've had similar dreams


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. The Lord often communicates with us through our dreams. All kinds of Biblical examples of that. I have been having a bunch of unusual dreams near each night also. Had a vivid one last night about Satanic Muslims murdering children i.e. child sacrifices..as we have seen them doing in real time in Iraq. The dreams should continue in a flood at least for us old guys. I will try to report on mine if others will follow suit. 


Acts 2:16-18 (KJV)

16 But this is that which was spoken by the prophet Joel;

17 And it shall come to pass in the last days, saith God, I will pour out of my Spirit upon all flesh: and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, and your young men shall see visions, and your old men shall dream dreams:

18 And on my servants and on my handmaidens I will pour out in those days of my Spirit; and they shall prophesy:


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Denton - 

I don't remember my dreams as much as I did at one time. Perhaps most my dreams are boring or something; but the ones I do I normally write down. I don't always think they are signs to something; but perhaps my mind working out problems in my head. Kinda like.. why am I falling (normally I'm stressed out at work and feel I have no control) or a dream of meeting my wife over and over again in different scenarios (yeah it was a weird one) gave me renewed resepect love.

In fact that last dream was weird on the level of the movie Butterfly Effect. Basically I went back in time and could change everything; but the one thing I wanted constantly was my wife... would making changes in my life to make it easier/better still give me the result of my wife and kids. The wife said I should of wrote a book or screen play out of it.... I said her ego is to big now 

So what I'm saying... dreams are important.. either to ourselves to help us decide things or warn us of decisions. What could yours mean? Perhaps prep more? Would YOU be ready if nukes fell right now? What would you do differently in your prep? 

I would be f'ed and stuck in this country that's not home if nukes fell.... can we wait till I get home so I can be with my family please.. put your dreams on hold please.. thanks


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think God speaks to us, if we will listen. I also think it would be incredibly difficult to bare my soul on a forum like this. Maybe, if what Denton says doesn't really speak to you, moving to the next thread would be a considerate response.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sorry I shared. Never mind.


Don't get all butthurt. It's a thought provoking post. If you didn't read it I gave my interpretation of your dream (even though it wasn't pretty, sorry). It would be interesting to see what others make of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Don't get all butthurt. It's a thought provoking post. If you didn't read it I gave my interpretation of your dream (even though it wasn't pretty, sorry). It would be interesting to see what others make of it.


I'm not butthurt. Hard to get me that way. I don't want to make people feel uncomfortable or waste their time. I don't want to get into a lengthy discussion with those who disbelieve as that would do no good.

A reoccurring warning with another similar one, coupled with others who are having similar ones, seemed like something that should be shared.

I feel as if I have done what I am obligated to do. I'm not going to try and keep this thread at the top of the active threads or anything like that, is my point. I'm not going to get into a debate as whether or not it is meaningless, either. See what I am saying?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Denton, something to think about. I meant it though, come to Canada


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

My comment wasn't a poke at ya,I was just simply stating that I vividly recall the story.

I have some similar freaky re-occuring dreams.In mine it's always ruins in many shades of gray.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sorry I shared. Never mind.


Nah, I was just kidding. Sorry if it didn't come off that way.

In all seriousness, I don't believe in dreams as predictors... they can, however, show solutions that is obvious to one's subconscious.

I don't think you are getting a "vision of the future" as a prediction, I think your subconscious is telling you that you need to be ready for any out of the blue bombshell emergency...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sharkbait said:


> My comment wasn't a poke at ya,I was just simply stating that I vividly recall the story.
> 
> I have some similar freaky re-occuring dreams.In mine it's always ruins in many shades of gray.


I never remember dreams, but I recall they are also shades of gray. More often than not, they are more akin to nothing more than transcripts.

Sadly enough, I have wasted dreaming mental work by working out aggravating troubleshooting issues of work. I don't get paid for that!


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I do believe that sometimes we are sent messages in our dreams. I have went through times where after they happened or were occurring it came to me that I have seen or been through the exact same thing earlier. But another explanation could be a pre-occupation with times of trouble that is to come or occurring before our eyes. The news lately across the world has not been good with countries testing nuclear weapons, Russia talking about war again, etc.. Now add on the possible pandemic of ebola, it's enough to make anyone that cares about their family to have dreams/nightmares about them. It shows the volatile times we are going through and the closer to the end of time and this is the reason we prep. Put your dreams in a place where you can learn from them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've had one that happens every so often. It is very vivid. It is always at night and in an urban environment, even though I live way out in the sticks. 

It starts out just walking along a sidewalk and something makes me jump. And this jump would shame an NBA player. I think it's weird so I try jumping again, only this time it's even higher and I come back to the ground lightly. Like there is low gravity or something. This goes on and on and eventually results in me basically flying at night over the city and all its lights. It's very real. Then it always ends the same. I suddenly lose the ability to fly and drop like a rock out of the sky. I get that feeling in the pit of my stomach like when you ride a roller coaster. I always wake up in a panic before I hit the ground.

What could this mean?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I've had one that happens every so often. It is very vivid. It is always at night and in an urban environment, even though I live way out in the sticks.
> 
> It starts out just walking along a sidewalk and something makes me jump. And this jump would shame an NBA player. I think it's weird so I try jumping again, only this time it's even higher and I come back to the ground lightly. Like there is low gravity or something. This goes on and on and eventually results in me basically flying at night over the city and all its lights. It's very real. Then it always ends the same. I suddenly lose the ability to fly and drop like a rock out of the sky. I get that feeling in the pit of my stomach like when you ride a roller coaster. I always wake up in a panic before I hit the ground.
> 
> What could this mean?


Considering my run-ins with gravity and the resulting emergency room trips, I know exactly what that dream would be telling me! :lol:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I never remember dreams, but I recall they are also shades of gray. More often than not, they are more akin to nothing more than transcripts.
> 
> Sadly enough, I have wasted dreaming mental work by working out aggravating troubleshooting issues of work. I don't get paid for that!


This happens to me all the time, but I have trained myself to say "Stop, this is work related, dream about it at work tomorrow" and it goes away.

I have vivid dreams, and I can generally remember them at least for a while.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I never remember dreams either, but I had a dream on Tuesday that I've thought about every day this week. 

My wife called me and told me that the Miami Dolphins were looking for me and that they were upset. I got a hold of them and they were upset that I had missed the first day of training camp. 

I was confused. They told me that they had drafted me in the 4th round and they expected me to be there tomorrow. Again surprised. I never played college football. And I'm 35. Seems like a bad draft choice.

So I show up at camp and find out that I've been drafted as an Offensive Lineman. I'm 6', 200lbs, not an OL. 

So I start camp and I'm bad. But I'm being encouraged by everyone. I don't play in preseason but I keep making cuts. I start to think of myself as an NFL player. 

On the final 53 man roster I'm cut and I'm devastated. 

The dream ends.


It surely doesn't have the gravity of your dream, but I can't get it out of my head. Plus the dream made absolutely no sense.


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

I once dreamt that I was a duck... I had the thoughts of a duck... the feelings of a duck... and went flying all over the place and stuff.

That was probably the very best dream I've ever had. *smile*

I do believe that dreams are our brain's way of working-out a real-life problem or issue, resolving some conflict or another that we either don't fully realize we have, or an issue we consciously struggle with. 

So with that in mind... I guess I just would rather be a duck. I dunno...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You hove been initiated into the 'Brotherhood of Sleep'. These are messages from the future. Remember that movie? Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton, I think you're really worried that life is going to change for the worse, and you won't have any control over it.
I just can't imagine why....?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Denton -
> 
> I don't remember my dreams as much as I did at one time. Perhaps most my dreams are boring or something; but the ones I do I normally write down. I don't always think they are signs to something; but perhaps my mind working out problems in my head. Kinda like.. why am I falling (normally I'm stressed out at work and feel I have no control) or a dream of meeting my wife over and over again in different scenarios (yeah it was a weird one) gave me renewed resepect love.
> 
> ...


Always heard when a person wakes up while having a dream or shortly thereafter they are much more likely to remember what it was about. I'm pretty sure that's correct. From what I can gather Old guys wake up pretty frequently to go drain the Gila Monster..so maybe thats why the dreams seem to come so hot and heavy and can be remembered better. I know some old guys who claim to sleep about an hour at a time. Have noticed several websites which claim to offer help in interpreting dreams. Would sure not vouch for their accuracy but it might be fun to see what they have to say.

Dream Moods Dream Dictionary: Meanings For Symbols Begin With B


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for sharing. The Lord often communicates with us through our dreams. All kinds of Biblical examples of that. I have been having a bunch of unusual dreams near each night also. Had a vivid one last night about Satanic Muslims murdering children i.e. child sacrifices..as we have seen them doing in real time in Iraq. The dreams should continue in a flood at least for us old guys. I will try to report on mine if others will follow suit.
> 
> Acts 2:16-18 (KJV)
> 
> ...


Well, according to Scripture,Denton is an "Old Man"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Always heard when a person wakes up while having a dream or shortly thereafter they are much more likely to remember what it was about. I'm pretty sure that's correct. From what I can gather Old guys wake up pretty frequently to go drain the Gila Monster..so maybe thats why the dreams seem to come so hot and heavy and can be remembered better. I know some old guys who claim to sleep about an hour at a time. Have noticed several websites which claim to offer help in interpreting dreams. Would sure not vouch for their accuracy but it might be fun to see what they have to say.
> 
> Dream Moods Dream Dictionary: Meanings For Symbols Begin With B


I get up at Three to Pee.
I'd rather get up than wet the bed .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Well, according to Scripture,Denton is an "Old Man"


Ouch!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Denton -
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Amazing that about 4-5 years ago I had that same exact type of dream. All the BIG decisions I'd made in life, I was able to play the other way and discovered that every choice I made led me to my wife and family. Decided I wouldn't change a thing and woke up in a terrific mood.

Of course I was smart enough NOT to tell the wife!! ;-)

AJ


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

these dreams are important parts of our awareness network. It is the human species crying out in our subconcsious like the family pet that can sense an impending earthquake while the humans sleep on.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ouch!


Now you see why I won't admit to dreaming about anything.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Denton: Thanks for sharing, if nothing else it should make everyone stop and think for a minute. In my years on this earth I have witnessed several things that defy explanation and I do believe that God speaks to those who would listen. The only trouble is most people only listen to themselves and are blind and deaf to what happens around them. For some every moment is a learning or teaching experience.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I can not stop thinking and dreaming about a bunker. I am silly I know.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Thanks for sharing, Denton, something to think about. I meant it though, come to Canada


S
orry, TG, but if any of us come to Canada for anything other than tourism, Toronto would be so far down the list its number would have 7 figures, minimum.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I have a suggestion, come to Canada


That's what they said when I was drafted in 1969..... I didn't listen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Thanks for sharing, Denton, something to think about. I meant it though, come to Canada


Thanks, but I'll stay here. Never been smart enough to walk away.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't have to be asleep to see disaster ahead or I wouldn't be here. I don't see a massive bomb attack, though. I see the incoming threat as rocks. Once you get past 100 feet, there is no difference.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton,
I appreciate you sharing the dream.

My take is simple; 

You are a well read man who keeps up with current events and know history. You see the world for what it is...and you are keenly aware that things are not right. You are also a military man who works around military people and equipment. With recent terrorist events in North America, it is no secret that the "West" is quickly becoming a target...not just overseas but here at home. 

The Crazies are getting Crazier and you know that and since you care about others, you probably think about it more than most people. When your mind is occupied or pre-occupied on certain subjects, its hard to turn it off when you go to sleep so dreams occur. 

You are also a Christian Man, which explains why you wanted to help the lady who was "lost". If you believe that God is telling you something, then He probably is. You've got to figure that one out. 

Just my view on it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have to ask if a surprise attack to the west is possible without early warning.ie unless the warhead originates from the pacific ocean, wouldn't the east receive attacks first?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton, look up zeds old posts, he gave a timeline from local belief's!!

He said we will get some nasty natural disasters then finish with a nuclear war....

The superpowers will be devastated...

So this gives some options, come move to my back yard for a bit (yeah right) or look into a bunker, you have till the middle of 2015 before the pattern starts (that's extreme natural disaster's)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Denton, look up zeds old posts, he gave a timeline from local belief's!!
> 
> He said we will get some nasty natural disasters then finish with a nuclear war....
> 
> ...


What's that opal mining town with all the holes? That's a good prepper spot. Lotsa lovely underground shelter! I'll bring along a dozen big rolls of insect screen.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> What's that opal mining town with all the holes? That's a good prepper spot. Lotsa lovely underground shelter! I'll bring along a dozen big rolls of insect screen.


I don't know anywhere here that's not a shit hole, but its home


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I didn't say it wasn't a shithole, but if it's a SAFE shithole, I'm for it. Besides, I like the savings in climate control and the ability to expand your house just by digging another hole. As for finding opals while digging yourself a new laundry room...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> I don't know anywhere here that's not a shit hole, but its home


I want to visit one day. It's on my bucket list. That Aussie accent and life loving attitude makes me weak in the knees. That said, fosters beer really sucks.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I want to visit one day. It's on my bucket list. That Aussie accent and life loving attitude makes me weak in the knees. That said, fosters beer really sucks.


Bucket and shit in the same post, keep a eye out for inor 

On a better note, visit wise, its a 5 year big $$ trip, you will need a good 4wd and a 4wd trailer/caravan thing and it will be the experience of a lifetime... (And that will do the nice parts) some events that have to be seen to believe, from the birdsville races to the gimpie country music muster, the Bathurst race, (all date planned) and a week at Frazer island... (Its a must do, pack surf rods) and... (There is a local holiday saying, it will take you 10 years to travel Australia, but when your done you have to start again as everything has changed)

Oh no one I know drinks fosters, just VB, or xxxx or my magic spirts in a can


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Has anyone else had similar dreams or visions that they can't explain as a bad meal or watching some disaster movie?


I had this dream a few months ago, it wasn't nuclear, but I remember the rockets shooting across the sky, and the explosions. I remember we were running from house to house in tunnels gathering food and weapons. there was this guy in uniform(similar to a Russian officer) he must have been a leader in that particular part of town, he had a sniper rifle and would shoot people leaving their houses, I think that is why there were tunnels from one safe house to another. but this dream was set in more of a post SHTF time, it seemed that we were well into a great war, and that we were fighting like rebels. I have had similar dreams in past year or so, some were me guiding people from the church out of the city in abandoned buildings. My wife tells me about when I'm dreaming, and she knows what i'm dreaming cause i guess i'm very vocal in the more intense dreams. I also believe that these are visions, and I believe God speaks to me through dreams.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Bucket and shit in the same post, keep a eye out for inor
> 
> On a better note, visit wise, its a 5 year big $$ trip, you will need a good 4wd and a 4wd trailer/caravan thing and it will be the experience of a lifetime... (And that will do the nice parts) some events that have to be seen to believe, from the birdsville races to the gimpie country music muster, the Bathurst race, (all date planned) and a week at Frazer island... (Its a must do, pack surf rods) and... (There is a local holiday saying, it will take you 10 years to travel Australia, but when your done you have to start again as everything has changed)
> 
> Oh no one I know drinks fosters, just VB, or xxxx or my magic spirts in a can


Sounds like I should hook up with greynomad for adventure and party at your place!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Damnthats wild


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

This is all going to sound pretty weird, but I've studied up on this, considerably. Falling/flying dreams are common. Some think it's one of those archetypal dreams left over from when we lived in trees. Same with chase dreams, when there is a monster after you, from when we were prey often as not. Most, if not all, are anxiety related, but only you can make sense of your own dreams. A dream journal can come in handy. Another cool trick is to tell yourself, as you are falling asleep, that you will be aware and conscious and in control of your dreams, and when they end you will wake up and write them down before they wisp away so quickly. Takes practice, but after awhile you can know that you are dreaming, be in the dream, and have some control over it. It's called Lucid Dreaming. Regain altitude when you start to fall, confront the monster behind you, or, speed up. In all my chase dreams I am going way too slow to get away, hehe.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have been having recurring night terrors of being captured by muslims and having to live in a sharia law society. for like the last weeks. waking every two hours scared for another three as if it were real.

I wake wondering where my piece was why didn't I shoot my way out of this. I am infidel their Imam warned them about.

I have been under considerable stress lately.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Fear not. They'd be terrified of being killed by a woman and scatter like quail. Remember Little Bill's words to English Bob. "Now, you understand, Bob, if I ever see you again I'm just going to start shooting and call it self defense". Try lucid dreaming, turn the tables on those turkeys. I remember a dream vividly, from a time of considerable stress, beset on all sides, no where to turn. Laying naked (naked in public dreams are universal, too) in a shallow depression in the ground with tracers going overhead. There was a Japanese machine gun nest (me and my war movies) not far away, and when they stopped shooting I got out of my hole with two ammo cans and trudged over to the nest and helped them load their gun, then went back and laid down and they started shooting again. Woke up. God, I was pathetic at that time..."but now I'm feeling so much better I can cake walk into town" (Taj Majal).


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I have been having recurring night terrors of being captured by muslims and having to live in a sharia law society. for like the last weeks. waking every two hours scared for another three as if it were real.
> 
> I wake wondering where my piece was why didn't I shoot my way out of this. I am infidel their Imam warned them about.
> 
> I have been under considerable stress lately.


Your the infafel we need 

Next time think all gangster, pull out a tommy gun and goto town, preferably in a mosque


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know that I could even hurt someone with out being in a defensive situation that its my only way out.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Denton.....if the dream is repeated 3 times...its a vision...
God gives message to all good people....its just some are finetuned to receive visions from him..like Satellite dish and Television....some are not....
after i posted the predictions i went back to check more....and they (psychics/gurus) said..the probability of WW3 is 99.99% that means..i dont have even a bit of doubt that it is going to happen in next 4 years...with max deaths in 2018..because of nukes...this war will be short..but intense...
if u see lot of floods and volcnic eruptions in 2015...then u be sure that what predictions i posted are going to be true


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Denton,
> I appreciate you sharing the dream.
> 
> My take is simple;
> ...


That's what I said.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think we need good people of all kinds- good crazies and good 'uncrazies'. Christian soldiers and Disciples of Christ. There must be balance in all things.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well Denton. this brought to my mind the the most vivid dream I ever had. In my dream I was a lot younger and had not been to church in quite some time. I saw the church I had gone to all my life with an old man standing outside the doors. He told me I was too late that everyone else was already gone. I said what do you mean gone? He replied up to Heaven, and I said well that would mean I was left behind. Well I knew I was a Christian and that couldn't be right. I then woke up sweating bullets. Needless to say I found my way back to church the next Sunday. God has many ways of getting your attention.

P.S. You don't get to be a wise old man by being a foolish young man!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

sargedog said:


> Well Denton. this brought to my mind the the most vivid dream I ever had. In my dream I was a lot younger and had not been to church in quite some time. I saw the church I had gone to all my life with an old man standing outside the doors. He told me I was too late that everyone else was already gone. I said what do you mean gone? He replied up to Heaven, and I said well that would mean I was left behind. Well I knew I was a Christian and that couldn't be right. I then woke up sweating bullets. Needless to say I found my way back to church the next Sunday. God has many ways of getting your attention.
> 
> P.S. You don't get to be a wise old man by being a foolish young man!


True. But there are plenty of unwise old men out there. Who do you think are running this planet?


----------

